# Safari => masquer son adresse IP



## Appollon (1 Mars 2011)

Bonjours 

Voila j'aime bien les site de forum mais j aime pas savoir qu il peuvent connaitre mon adresse IP et j'aimerais savoir s il existe un logicielle qui cache mon adresse IP :mouais:

Merci d'avance 


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :
Et puisque dans ce fil il est question d'internet et outils associas, qu'on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## DualG4 (1 Mars 2011)

Abonne toi à une offre VPN (cherche sur google).

Mais franchement, si c'est juste pour les forums, je ne vois pas l'intérêt.


----------



## Toximityx (1 Mars 2011)

À vrai dire tu peux cacher ton IP, mais elle ne le sera jamais vraiment, car entre toi et moi il y a le serveur et aussi les serveurs de ton fournisseur internet qui passe par un DSLAM... donc y'aura toujours le WHOIS en profondeur... 

Mais tu peux prendre un proxy au pire.. sympatoche au lycée ^^


----------



## mickaphd (1 Mars 2011)

@ Toximityx : je m'y connai pas en VPN mais est ce que ton FAI peut avoir connaissance de ce que tu fais de ta connection alors qu'un serveur VPN se trouve entre le FAI et le site que tu visites ? Il me semble que non sinon il n'y aurai pas d'intérêt :mouais:


----------

